# Vostok Amphibia Redial



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't often post in this section mainly because I've only got 2 Russian watches which are both Vostoks - this one & an old manual wind diver with the crown at 1, very cool, it's a communist era Vostok too







.

I remember that the last time I wore this watch was about 3 or 4 years ago for a day out paintballing! I'd made a new dial for it some time before by downloading a picture of a dial I liked, printing it out & fitting it in the watch (which makes for a cheap tough military style watch). During said paintballing day the dial slipped round so that the 11 was actually in the 12 position! Rather than prat around taking the watch apart & sorting out the problem I just shoved it in a box under my bed & forgot about it until I found it last weekend. I decided to do something with it today.

I'd recently downloaded a fresh picture of the dial I liked & printed it out on my dad's photo quality printer. I fitted it today with the added bonus of a date window between the 4 & 5. All the holes in the dial were punched with one of those rotary headed strap punches that Roy sells & the dial itself is held onto the movement top plate (not sure that's the correct terminology) by little strips of doubled sided tape. Worst bit was getting the date window cut in the correct place & refitting the hands. The crown/stem was a git to fit as well because the Vostok crown is so wobbly on the stem (which is normal for Vostoks).

One other point of note is that I brush finished this watch years ago (before I went paintballing) & discovered whilst doing this that this is a chrome on brass Vostok - hence the brass showing through on the lug edges. Not too bothered really as it adds to the old antiquey look of the watch. The hour hand has also been coloured orange (trying to simulate aged lume I think







) & the bezel has been refinished with an orange triangle @12 & the red markers painted black with modelling paint - again this was done ages ago.

I quite like the looks & it seems to be working well despite me dismantling it this afternoon!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Whilst fitting the dial I did consider colouring the dial numbers & the minute hand lume in orange (probably using a felt tip) to give them the aged lume look as well. I wasn't sure it would look any good & decided that I couldn't be a*sed fitting another dial if it didn't work out - maybe that's a job for tomorrow??









Anyway let me know what you think


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice paul









the dial goes on the bottom plate, the top plate is as you view the watch with the case back removed









regards, john.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> very nice paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh got it the wrong way round then - thanks for that John


----------

